# Anyone offer discounts for multiple shoulder mounts?



## bucketmouthhauler (Sep 24, 2005)

I have 3 caped whitetails in my freezer. Just wondering about a volume discount. Anyone have such a thing?


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Lets see,,, do more work,,for less money,,,,, . Nope, thats not me. The third mount takes the same amount of time as the first two do.


Suppose your boss came out at break time and asked for workers to work 10 hours today for 8 hours pay, how many would jump at that deal?


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Wait, did'nt he say 10 hrs pay for 8 hours work.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Paul Thompson said:


> Lets see,,, do more work,,for less money,,,,, . Nope, thats not me. The third mount takes the same amount of time as the first two do.
> 
> 
> Suppose your boss came out at break time and asked for workers to work 10 hours today for 8 hours pay, how many would jump at that deal?


my former boss DID pay me for 40 hours when i worked 50... :rant:

and i still laugh when some one asks for a quantity discount. 

tell ya what, ill give you a quarter off each mount... thats one shinny coin w/ washingtons head on it valued at 25 pennies.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Times are tough, can't blame him for asking...........I know where I wouldn't be taking them.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

2PawsRiver said:


> Times are tough, can't blame him for asking...........I know where I wouldn't be taking them.


Agreed, It is a shame when someone asks what appears to be a completely legitimate question and gets nothing but grief over it.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Wish nothing but the best for you guys. I may be just a bit naive, but if I depended on taxidermy work for my income, and didn't have enough work to keep me, busy for the year, I might say give me a call in February and if I'm not booked up and your not in a hurry, we might be able to work something out. Then again maybe it's better to just me doing nothing .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow sorry about the replies I agree it seems like a great ?, espicially when times are bad and taxis pry dont have alot of business coming in...I just took a banded woodie i shot to get mounted and my budy took 2 drake woodies in and we asked his taxi the same ? will you give us a discount for the 3 and he said yes! I guess alot of taxidermists just has business rolling in. I will try and get the number for you tomorrow as im going bow hunting with my budy and hopefully he will give you a deal dont hurt to ask i dont think? lol.. I believe the taxi is located in Canton, mi.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

perhaps i was a bit harsh but it does get old. we are underpaid as it is! if we charged what this industry really was worth, none of you would be able to afford a mount. and people call every day w/ questions like this... it racks on the mind. and typically(not saying the op is) the people who look for discounts tend to be the pain in the ass customers. nagging after 2 months, and then never pick up the mount and pay the balance and thats even more money lost by us... so you can see why we get testy over this. 

but again, maybe i was a tad harsh in my original post, for that, sorry. honestly.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Do you or don't you want the business? In the long run three more mounts will make you more money than zero. I give discounts in my business for more work given by customers. You can find someone to do it for you if you look around.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Only our paid advertisers should be answering that question.


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

just about every business in the world offers discounts based on volume. Some people that tend to scoff at the idea, don't factor advertising/customer acquisition cost/etc into the equation when they are pricing out jobs.

The more work you do for someone, the more profitable it becomes although the profits increase at a diminishing rate.


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

neil duffey said:


> we are underpaid as it is! if we charged what this industry really was worth, none of you would be able to afford a mount. and people call every day w/ questions like this... it racks on the mind. and typically(not saying the op is) the people who look for discounts tend to be the pain in the ass customers. nagging after 2 months, and then never pick up the mount and pay the balance and thats even more money lost by us... so you can see why we get testy over this.
> 
> but again, maybe i was a tad harsh in my original post, for that, sorry. honestly.


you gotta understand supply and demand....people pay what something is worth to them. If you could charge more for your mounts, you would....but guess what - there isn't any demand at the higher prices (or as much) for your work.

I don't say any of that to be mean....I understand completely how old it gets when people ask you to price match a inferior product. It happens every day in my business and especially gets me when people don't even come in to look at your product to see the difference. My only advice is to learn to sell from strength (why are your mounts worth more than the taxi down the street? What is your differentiation?). There does seem to be a correlation between the people that nickel and dime you to death and the biggest complainers....and frankly those people aren't your target customers and you need to have the discipline to let them walk. You need to find a client base that is willing to pay for your quality and you need to understand that people that want a cut rate price will rarely see the value in your product.

hope this doesn't come across as mean....becuase I meant it to be helpful


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

sweatyspartan said:


> you gotta understand supply and demand....people pay what something is worth to them. If you could charge more for your mounts, you would....but guess what - there isn't any demand at the higher prices (or as much) for your work.
> 
> I don't say any of that to be mean....I understand completely how old it gets when people ask you to price match a inferior product. It happens every day in my business and especially gets me when people don't even come in to look at your product to see the difference. My only advice is to learn to sell from strength (why are your mounts worth more than the taxi down the street? What is your differentiation?). There does seem to be a correlation between the people that nickel and dime you to death and the biggest complainers....and frankly those people aren't your target customers and you need to have the discipline to let them walk. You need to find a client base that is willing to pay for your quality and you need to understand that people that want a cut rate price will rarely see the value in your product.
> 
> hope this doesn't come across as mean....becuase I meant it to be helpful


thats exactly the point... why drop our prices when they are already below what we are worth. but your every day person doesnt truly appreciate the skill evolved in the trade, and hence these things come up. i am not afraid to let clients walk... its part of the business. its part of EVERY business. those types could care less the quality, as long as a deer is stuffed and on their wall. or a duck, or a fish, or what ever. i get price shopping, i do it to, on certain things. but i also know why MOST QUALITY taxidermists, dont offer quantity discounts.


----------



## sweatyspartan (May 24, 2004)

neil duffey said:


> thats exactly the point... why drop our prices when they are already below what we are worth. but your every day person doesnt truly appreciate the skill evolved in the trade, and hence these things come up. i am not afraid to let clients walk... its part of the business. its part of EVERY business. those types could care less the quality, as long as a deer is stuffed and on their wall. or a duck, or a fish, or what ever. i get price shopping, i do it to, on certain things. but i also know why MOST QUALITY taxidermists, dont offer quantity discounts.


if you're charging prices below their worth you need to evaluate your pricing structure.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

sweatyspartan said:


> if you're charging prices below their worth you need to evaluate your pricing structure.


no, not really, because no one would ever pay what we should charge.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

NOT cutting your price eliminates the often (but not always) problematic clients. However, this _IS_ business so here's my take on things.

When confronted by this situation, as I have over the last 20 years, I do this...

Hello, M.S. Paid Advertiser Taxidermy...How can I help you?

Bucketmouth': I have 3 caped whitetails in my freezer. Just wondering about a volume discount. Anyone _(DO YOU)_ have such a thing? 

_M.S.P.A.T.: _How much were you thinking?

Let him make the first move. He's already thought this out in his head before calling and has a figure in mind. So hear him out.
IF it's not do-able, be polite and say so, but also make him a counter offer that you feel comfortable with. 

Bucketmouth': How about pay for 2 and get the 3rd one free?

_M.S.P.A.T.: _I understand that everyone is hurting right now, and I really need the work, but I just cant do that. The best I can do is $___.__ on each mount...or $___.__ on your mount. 
(usually it's the guy calling is looking for a deal for him and his buddies if possible)

Even if it's only $20.00 each ($60.00) At least you made the effort, which sometimes is all it takes. 

Mitch


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

outdoor junkie said:


> Do you or don't you want the business? In the long run three more mounts will make you more money than zero. I give discounts in my business for more work given by customers. You can find someone to do it for you if you look around.


One way to go broke is to charge too little or charge too much. You have to know your costs and return on your investment and time.

If I usually do a certain job for say $50 and someone offered $30, I'd say no unless it cost me nothing extra except my time ( I was there anyway and nothing else to do) And then I would probably cut a corner or two (but still do a good job)


----------



## bogie (Jul 13, 2010)

It's a concept of economies of scale, and supply and demand. you (a taxidermist) have a business which is currently slow, and likely to only grow moreso due to the current economic conditions. Additionally, I hear complaints in regards to compensation... dude! you stuff dead things... that was irrelevent, but please keep in mind... irrelevant matters will never be a priority. As a result "demand" is low, low demand mixed with a moderate supply= lower prices in the future (assuming we don't experience the hyperinflation scenario we've established for ourselves in the next 18 months). The OP was only seeking what we refer to as "value" (this is a somthing most people attempt to maximize). the last point is that it does take the same amount of time to complete each one, but will you have all 3 done at the same? doesn't seem like he sould have to pay the same for deer that takes three months to finish vs one that takes only 1. Besides, he was just asking anyways geez!

OP if I were you I'd look for one and tell them that the 3-4 come as a package, you're not concerned as to when they're completed but you want some sort of discount. I wouldn't let anyone do them unless I was gonna get a deal for high quantity, everyone else in the world get's "terms" for purchasing in bulk.... it's how the world works... if everyone tells you NO, stick em in the freezer for a bit, let that +9% unemployment sink in for a bit.


----------



## bogie (Jul 13, 2010)

neil duffey said:


> no, not really, because no one would ever pay what we should charge.


 
that doesn't make any sense.... markets are efficient (to a point)... if anything, I think you're over estimating the value that taxidermy adds. If taxidermy skills where that undervalued then the question qouldn't be can I have a discount for bringing in more then 1... the question would be does anyone know a taxidermist who isn't all booked up.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I assure you look around, and you will find a good taxi that will give you a discount. I started with my taxi 8 years ago and he gave me a cut price on two mounts at the same time, and since that time I have given him 17 mounts of mine and countless others from friends and family. Now that is smart business, not thinking you cannot lower your price because your the greatest taxidermist in the world. I am in the construction business and it happens much the same way, all the time. And I drop prices and take hits all the time, its what you have to do these days to stay afloat. I say find someone who does good work and will give you a discount, and then give them your return business to say thank you.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

bogie said:


> It's a concept of economies of scale, and supply and demand. you (a taxidermist) have a business which is currently slow,*Not mine.* and likely to only grow moreso due to the current economic conditions.*Wrong again, I've built up a diverse enough client base that offsets our current economy. Thats me, not everyone of us has been in business for 20 years. *Additionally, I hear complaints in regards to compensation... dude! you stuff dead things... that was irrelevent, but please keep in mind... irrelevant matters will never be a priority.*(* *Rex Kramer*:_ Do you know what it's like to fall in the mud and get kicked... in the head... with an iron boot? Of course you don't, no one does. It never happens. Sorry, Ted, that's a dumb question... skip that.) Airplane, (1980)_
> As a result "demand" is low,*Assumption* low demand mixed with a moderate supply= lower prices in the future (assuming we don't experience the hyperinflation scenario we've established for ourselves in the next 18 months). The OP was only seeking what we* (we?..who's "we"?)* refer to as "value" (this is a somthing most people attempt to maximize).(**see definitions in the back of your "Business* *Manual")* the last point is that it does take the same amount of time to complete each one, but will you have all 3 done at the same? doesn't seem like he sould have to pay the same for deer that takes three months to finish vs one that takes only 1.*Thats absolutely positively wrong! Don't let your Instructor see that comment or he'll dock you for sure.* Besides, he was just asking anyways geez! *Why didn't you just say that in the first place instead of trying to explain the theory of applied economics?*
> 
> OP if I were you I'd look for one and tell them that the 3-4 come as a package, you're not concerned as to when they're completed but you want some sort of discount. I wouldn't let anyone do them unless I was gonna get a deal for high quantity, everyone else in the world get's "terms" for purchasing in bulk.... it's how the world works... if everyone tells you NO, stick em in the freezer for a bit, let that +9%*(13.1%) * unemployment sink in for a bit.


*If the capes have been in the freezer for more than one year, your probably going to have varying degrees of freezer burn. Before you invest to much time in this, I suggest you thaw them out first and make sure they're still worth mounting.*


_dude! you stuff dead things... that was irrelevent, but please keep in mind... irrelevant matters will never be a priority._

Yeah Neil and Mike...now that your armed with this vital piece of information you guys will finally be able to succeed in business!

Spoken like a college student with absolutely ZERO true life experience running his own business.

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Let me rephrase most of that and say thanks Bogie for your input and welcome to the Forum! 

I was up until 1:00am skinning deer and woke up a little grumpy this morning, and there goes the phone...back to work.

Mitch


----------

